# High Wind



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Fairly new to the predator hunting and was looking for some imput.
I'm sure this topic has been covered before but i havent seen it.

I've always been under the impression that the less wind the better for calling. But being that we mostly call in western ND there are very few light-wind days.

What are your thoughts on calling in 15+ MPH days? Is it worth the time or not?
Tips? Different approaches?

Anything appreciated

Thanks,


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

plan making more shorter duration stands. I look for areas with hvy brush or deep canyons basically places where coyotes will go to get out of the wind. Im never as succesful on windy days as calm days by a long shot but you can still shoot coyotes on those days. I dont go out if its much more than 15 never if its 20mph


----------



## phantomfly (Jan 22, 2012)

Tougher calling because hearing distance is shortened. Dogs are wary and tougher shooting conditions. Easier to walk in because wind covers sound. They still have to hunt and eat though. Watch downwind.


----------

